# HELP with mystery snail!!!



## breezywillow (Jan 28, 2013)

While I'm waiting to be approved to join the apple snail forum I thought I would see if any of you guys could help me. I got my mystery snail Gary about a week ago as a tank mate for my betta, which I found out may not have been the best idea. At first Weebles completely ignored him, then about three days in he ate Gary's antennas off and even broke a small part of his shell off in the front!! I figured it may have been due to my fasting Weebles due to some bloating. After I started feeding him again, he left Gary alone. Gary had been very active before this and even for a day or so after. Then the other day he stopped moving so much and when he does, he is very slow and doesnt come out of his shell all the way the way he used to. Also the front of his shell looks very strange and you can see a black "vein" through it. They are in a 5 gal filtered, aerated tank. I dont have a water test kit yet but a few days ago I took my water into my LPS and they said my water was good, PH is in the 7's and the water is neither hard nor soft. I plan on getting some calcium into the water to help with the hardness. I am posting some pictures of Gary's shell to see if anyone can help. Thanks in advance for any advice!!


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

The black is his "poop shoot" nothing to worry about, IMO. I'm surprised your Betta could damage his shell but I suppose its possible. Not uncommon for a Betta to pick on a snail & for the snail to become a little jumpy for a while. Had the same thing happen in one of my tanks but it has since passed. The snail is fully recovered & no longer jumpy. Did the LPS use strips or a liquid test & did they give you your exact levels? Always make sure to write it down. As for the calcium to help with hardness, I'd be adding it or offering your snail veggies that contain calcium to strengthen up his shell.


----------



## breezywillow (Jan 28, 2013)

The black part just scared me because it just appeared today and his shell has been a little see through for days. Trust me, I was very surprised too. When i came home the first thing I noticed was that my betta had a whitish gash on his head right above his eyes. Then I noticed what looked to be a fingernail sliver sitting on the bottom of the tank. Then when I saw Gary, I freaked. I never would have thought Weebles would have flipped on him like that. The LPS used strips, which I know isnt as reliable as the liquid test kits but I figured they would at least give me an idea on where my tank was. She didnt give me numbers but she did let me see the strips compared to the color charts. I dont remember the exact numbers but I will def write them down next time.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I would probably remove the snail until it is healed and weebles has been fasted. Then add it back with weebles!


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

My female betta kept picking on my snail, so we had to swap her with the male betta, who apparently has better things to do than worry about a snail, lol. 

My betta established his "dominance" by kind of rolling the snail out of "his" cave, omg it was so funny to watch. I wish I could've filmed it. I just woke up one morning and saw Reggie (the betta) gently pushing the snail out of his cave. Ever since, the snail has only gone into the other cave, and stayed out of my betta's way. Snails have a hard life. :I

I think I actually have the same snail as yours.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

My Fred picked on Yo when he was a baby and bit off his antennae (both of them), they will grow back. Interestingly as they grow older, they duck faster. I think the transparent part is new growth. My snail was inactive for a day or two, then when he moved again, he was bigger in size, I suppose that's how they grow....

I thought Yo was dead but now I know...they'll be fine, just let nature take care of its own.


----------



## breezywillow (Jan 28, 2013)

Sadly Gary passed away Thursday morning. I'm still not entirely sure why he passed so quick, if it was due to him being scared and not coming out to eat, surely it would have taken longer than a few days to starve to death, as he was eating Tuesday. Since it had been less than two weeks since I bought him, I took him back to petsmart. I thought I would try again and see if maybe Gary was just sick from the beginning and it was an isolated incident. I got a golden mystery snail this time, one about three times Gary's size. I think your right otterfun because Sheldon is much better about ducking into his shell if Weebles swims too close. He also doesnt wave his antenna around like Gary did, this helps in not grabbing Weebles' attention. I plan on going tomorrow and getting a 10 gal, which Im going to stock with Sheldon, 4 mollies and an ADF as soon as it cycles. I dont think Sheldon is bothered by Weebles in the 5 gal but Im sure he will be happier with less aggressive fish.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

breezywillow said:


> Sadly Gary passed away Thursday morning. I'm still not entirely sure why he passed so quick, if it was due to him being scared and not coming out to eat, surely it would have taken longer than a few days to starve to death, as he was eating Tuesday. Since it had been less than two weeks since I bought him, I took him back to petsmart. I thought I would try again and see if maybe Gary was just sick from the beginning and it was an isolated incident. I got a golden mystery snail this time, one about three times Gary's size. I think your right otterfun because Sheldon is much better about ducking into his shell if Weebles swims too close. He also doesnt wave his antenna around like Gary did, this helps in not grabbing Weebles' attention. I plan on going tomorrow and getting a 10 gal, which Im going to stock with Sheldon, 4 mollies and an ADF as soon as it cycles. I dont think Sheldon is bothered by Weebles in the 5 gal but Im sure he will be happier with less aggressive fish.


Sorry to hear of your loss, I would rule out starvation as they can survive for quite a while without food.

I think PetSmart has a 14 day policy on returns or replacing dead fish. I got to return a dead guppy for another one. I am very happy with my guppies, it's been more than 14 days and they are ding great.

As for your stocking, you may want to check the bioload at http://aqadvisor.com. I've a feeling it might be too many life stock.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Jumping in here really quick.

*@Otterfun*
I've been trying to use aqadvisor with little luck when it comes to the filters. What is the gUS for filters? Is that supposed to be gph? I've got a sponge filter and have no idea what to put in there - Hydro isn't listed.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

Chevko said:


> Jumping in here really quick.
> 
> *@Otterfun*
> I've been trying to use aqadvisor with little luck when it comes to the filters. What is the gUS for filters? Is that supposed to be gph? I've got a sponge filter and have no idea what to put in there - Hydro isn't listed.


I think it is the throughput of the air pump as in how many gallons per hour.

You can also find the air pump info and enter it in. Try the manufacturer's website and find out the gph. FYI, gph is usually greater than the tank gallon size indicated on the box of the pumps because gph indicates how many times the pump can cycle the tank in an hour. e.g. the pump can cycle 6 times a 10g tank/hr, the gph = 60, and 3 times will be 30gph.


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Chevko:

Scroll down to the L's for Lustar Hydro sponge filters. ;-)


----------

